# I'm oily so I ask, why moisturize?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been perplexed for sometime about varying people's skincare routines involving moisturizers.

Obviously, if you are crusty and dry...I GET IT.

But what other reasons are there to moisturize your face?
Is it like a PH thing for the face?
Does it stop over-production of oil?
Should I have one even if I'm oily?

Would anyone else oily recommend none oil based moisturizers or jojoba to me?


----------



## kymym92 (Jan 24, 2010)

Sometimes the oil is because your face is stripped of moisture and it has to overcompensate.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymym92* 

 
_Sometimes the oil is because your face is stripped of moisture and it has to overcompensate._

 
....I know why I'm oily. Why do people use moisturizer? And if I'm oily should I at least be using a moisturizer?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 24, 2010)

To keep the balance in your skin. 

Yes you should. If you use a very light one, your face might become less oily because it won't be compensating for not getting needed additional moisture.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm oily, and if I don't moisturize, my skin goes into oil overdrive and it ends up twice as bad.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_To keep the balance in your skin. 

Yes you should. If you use a very light one, your face might become less oily because it won't be compensating for not getting needed additional moisture._

 
Thank you, do you have any light moisturizer recs?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 24, 2010)

Biore shine control moisturizer. It's almost like water. My skin is really oily and I use this in the summer.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 24, 2010)

You should definitely not moisturize. It's one of the most common myths in skincare that even oily skin should moisturize, but it's got nothing to do with facts.

Moisturizers are basically fat and oils. You really don't what that on your oily skin.

And there is no way olily skin can be the result af not moisturizing. The skins oil production is determined by your hormones.

What you can benefit from are for instance toners, gels or non'greasy serums, to get the beneficial stuff the rest of us gets from moisturizers such as antioxidants and other ingredients, or mattyfying lotions which can help to control shinyness.

But NO you don't want to moisturize your oily skin with anything containing oils.

I can reccommend this article about moirturizers.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jan 24, 2010)

most moisturizers offer other benefits other than simply hydrating. anti-aging ingredients, protection from free radicals, they even skin tone and protect from the sun......very oily skin can definitely benefit from the proper moisturizer and/or serum. instead of thinking of it as a "moisturizer" think of it as a "treatment" prevent prevent prevent. I wish I took as good care of my skin when I was 17 as I do now!!!
some great light moisturizers are;
Shideido Pureness
Clarins multi active cream-gel
Clarins Ultra-Matte 
shu uemera deepsea cream-gel
Bliss steep clean moisturizer for oily skin


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_What you can benefit from are for instance toners, gels or non'greasy serums, to get the beneficial stuff the rest of us gets from moisturizers such as antioxidants and other ingredients, or mattyfying lotions which can help to control shinyness._

 
Which mattyfying lotions would you recommend? I use mac's oil control lotion, but have not noticed any mattyfying properties.


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jan 25, 2010)

I purchased Dior Tonique Magique Mattifying toner and i wore it today under my foundation. No moisturizer just that and MAC prep and prime primer. I took my kids to arcade, ran around outdoors, and even went for a walk around the neighborhood and i noticed that my skin did not get oily like it usually does. I didnt even use a blotting paper the whole day just to make sure. I wanted to really test out toner and i believe it did ran true to its name ! Maybe you can look into buying it.

ps. i am oily like crazy but surprisingly today i wasnt


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 25, 2010)

For us oily skinned gals a moisturizer would seem like the last thing we need but it is pretty important.  Like others have said using one can provide benefits to the skin such as anti-aging. Here is the article I found through Renee Rouleau:

16. OILY SKIN DOESN'T NEED MOISTURIZER
FALSE: Oily skin doesn't need heavy and greasy oil-based moisturizers (you've already got enough oil). But water-based moisturizers are necessary to keep the skin cells healthy and to discourage dead skin cell buildup. Try Renée Rouleau Sheer Moisture to give the skin the water it needs without any oil.

35 Skin Care Myths


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_Which mattyfying lotions would you recommend? I use mac's oil control lotion, but have not noticed any mattyfying properties._

 
I think MAC's is quite good actually. So I really don't know.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 25, 2010)

clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 25, 2010)

use an *oil free* moisturiser


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_use an *oil free* moisturiser_

 
..............yes.


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel._

 
i'm always hearing fantastic things about that product. ima have to see if it lives up to the hype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





anyways i'm oily buy i still moisturize.. just once in the morning (not at night) only cuz i heard that your skin needs to breathe and be able to balance itself on its own and most moisturizers are usually just filled with silicones that dont really help the skin, but simply create a barrier


----------



## fintia (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_To keep the balance in your skin. 

Yes you should. If you use a very light one, your face might become less oily because it won't be compensating for not getting needed additional moisture._

 
I agree..  These products are helping me a lot with that issue

Moisturizer: L'occitane Riz Rice Ultra matte fluid
Cleanser: L'occitane Foaming Riz Rice cleanser

These products are meant to re -balance your skin. The moisturizer is very lightweight and it mattifies. 
The cleanser leaves your skin clean and not feeling tight.
They also have a mask, toner, and exfoliating powder that I wanna try.

for more info go to www.l'occitane.com!


----------



## luxury (Jan 26, 2010)

I have really oily skin too and two things that have helped me are cutting down my exfoliation to two or three times a week and using a light oil free moisturizer.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 28, 2010)

Speaking from experience, if I use toners or serums to try to help with the oilyness, it gets much worse - my forehead turns into an oilslick. My skin has been much more behaved since I cut back on the paranoid oil-killing and have been more diligent in using moisturizer.


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Just because your skin is oily, doesn't mean it won't get dehydrated.  Dehydration is due to lack of water, not lack of oil.   The moisturizer will keep that balanced on your skin.  I agree with above, look for an oil free moisturizer but skipping this step because your skin is ''oily'' will not be beneficial to you.  Try to keep a constant regimen of cleansing toning exfoliating for your skin type.  Once the skin gets used to it, it should slow down the oil production or in the least keep it from getting out of control.  As mentioned above, when there is a lack of oil, the skins defense is to mass produce more to overcompensate, so make sure you are not using products with alcohol or other stripping agents.


----------

